# Best Slingshot For My Needs



## newtothis1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello guys, I am currently using this type of slingshot-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/310736771985?lpid=82

its a marksman but its a bit to bulky for my current pack.

I am wondering what would be the best slingshot for long times in the wilderness, used to hunt small game, also the rubber tube for my marksman broke, what should i get as a replacement, or should i just scrap the idea all together and get a new one.

i like this guys slingshot 




but i worry if its too bulky for my pack, im trying to stay lightweight but i don't want to sacrifice accuracy and power. is there a slingshot that is small but has same accuracy/power as that one.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Much depends whether you can manage without the wrist brace if you are avoiding bulk. But even then you will need a comfortable grip if you are pulling TTB and that's bulky. But I would stick with the TTB for survival purposes. It has good power, lasts a long time and is cheap.


----------



## newtothis1 (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks for the reply i appeciate it


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

A slingshot does not make for a accurate shooter the shooter can make any slingshot accurate <_<

There are plenty of vendors here selling tube shooters that will fit your pack check the vendors section

and of course there's the SPS


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

newtothis1 said:


> thanks for the reply i appeciate it


You're welcome. This is my survival slingshot...as minimal as I can make it bearing in mind that it has to be strong to cope with serious tubes. I do find that a paracord wrist brace helps though and is lighter and less bulky than metal ones


----------



## newtothis1 (Nov 11, 2013)

shoudl i keep my slingshot and just buy http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Sets-Of-Black-Theraband-Replacement-Slingshot-Bands-Super-Heavy-Pull-/170902273556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ca91be14

that attach them instead of buying a hfx like in the video


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

newtothis1 said:


> shoudl i keep my slingshot and just buy http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Sets-Of-Black-Theraband-Replacement-Slingshot-Bands-Super-Heavy-Pull-/170902273556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ca91be14
> that attach them instead of buying a hfx like in the video


sounds good to me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm, if you want to be hardcore survivalist, take along some tubing and a scrap of leather for a pouch, cut down a Y fork from a tree and just attach, make one out in the wild. this way if anything happens to your slingshot, no big loss, just make another (provided you took along some spare material) .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I woulds suggest a poly sling shot from http://pocketpredator.com banded with flats. More compact and it will be more fast and accurate than the marksmen. I've shot both.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I make my own shooters, i normally carry 2, one shoots marbles and 9mm lead, and one of my .45cal. I like ring shooters alot, i never miss, but to me they are too ugly for me to be pimping around town.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

how about one with a folding wrist brace.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I've mentioned this before but I think one of the best options is the Hathcock Target Sniper by Pocket Predator.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

It's not that big, lightweight, you can use the lanyard as a wrist brace and if you check the hunting section... You can see the types of small game I have taken with it.

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I needed a slingshot for that purpose also and My first slingshot was a poly from pocketpredator.com, It's worth it to go that route.


----------

